
Time Warner Cable Is Not Neutral Toward CDN Traffic - mikekij
https://medium.com/@mikekijewski/time-warner-cable-is-not-neutral-toward-cdn-traffic-8becc758c07c#.1cwx3vbhu
======
wmf
Coincidentally, the state of New York sued TWC/Spectrum/Charter over this kind
of thing. [https://ag.ny.gov/press-release/ag-schneiderman-announces-
la...](https://ag.ny.gov/press-release/ag-schneiderman-announces-lawsuit-
against-spectrum-time-warner-cable-and-charter) I'm guessing these problems
don't just exist in one place.

Some excerpts:
[https://twitter.com/stopthecap](https://twitter.com/stopthecap)

------
johnmc408
Most content today does come from a CDN. Some content owners and some CDNs (in
some locations), will host servers in the local cable company regional
centers. Usually google does this. Netflix provides software, to cache its
movies, but the local cable company has to install and pay for the HW...Google
probably pays for search and maps to be hosted though.

You really need to do a comparison. Maybe after dinner and after midnight run
a comparison between your cable connection and your wireless phone connection.
Pick a movie and test both. As WFM mentioned, if you can run a traceroute, you
can see how your home connection gets to the CDN. In some cases it might
terminate at Time Warner, but probably most cases it terminates at the CDN or
the content owners origin(Apple for example).

I kinda expect that the after dinner test will suck and the after midnight
ones will be much better. You would still need to narrow it down from the
cable connection vs the origin (content) server. One way to do that is to
compare a video on netflix vs instagram vs youtube. You are looking for
throughput and errors/buffers.

You could also check this:
[https://www.google.com/get/videoqualityreport/](https://www.google.com/get/videoqualityreport/)
[https://www.battleforthenet.com/internethealthtest/](https://www.battleforthenet.com/internethealthtest/)

I would say complain to the FCC, but...

------
mikekij
Can anyone propose a plausible reason that a local network would treat CDN
traffic differently than non-CDN traffic?

~~~
wmf
Your mistake is listening to the support people; they either don't know
anything or are forced to lie. Unfortunately I don't have any specific advice
on debugging this stuff other than to become a traceroute expert.

